# Cute curly haired boy...



## tgates (Aug 26, 2006)

This little guy was at our daughters soccer practice this morninig. I couldn't resist a few snapshots...(that's sunscreen smeared on his nose)


----------



## Holly (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures...  THe second I just LOOOOOVE it... It looks a little underexposed... but that can easily be fixed....  SOOO Cute he is!


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Aug 26, 2006)

is he eating some paint?

give him a candy, is more healty


----------



## kacelle (Sep 16, 2006)

I know that boy...although his name escapes me and it will probably bother me until I remember who it is...I live in Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## fotophia (Sep 17, 2006)

I love that second one.. What a fantastic shot!


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cute. I love the 2# one. How did you manage to get such pose? You manage kids very well.


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 22, 2006)

these rock, i'm not a fan of 2, but 3!!!! holy cow, reminds me of a norman rockwell painting or somthing . . . this should definatly be printed.  and i changed my mind i do like #2.


----------



## bowronfam3 (Sep 22, 2006)

This kid is sooo cute!  I think it was already mentioned that #2 could use some help...so I brought it into Photoshop to see what could be done with the tones.  This is what I got...hope you like it!

ORIGINAL:




EDIT:
[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0964editbx7.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 24, 2006)

soo cute.... 

they eat anything they can grab huh? Im getting used to that myself...


----------

